# MRC Tech 6 what am I missing



## pat_smith1969 (Aug 21, 2016)

I like to research different techs.

I was reading about the MRC Tech 6 controller and don't get what purpose it is trying to serve. I get that there are lots of people out there that have DC layouts and tons of DC trains that they don't want to convert to DCC (expensive and very time consuming). And I get that they also might have some trains and want sound out of them. They want their analog and their sound too. I can totally see that as being attractive.

What I am not understanding is that for the price of the Tech 6 unit, which is basically a limited DCC controller with a knob you could get a full featured DCC controller. 

The Tech 6 advertises that it can do both DC locos and DCC.. can't all DCC controllers do DC locos (one at a time obviously)?

I am not putting down the Tech 6.. I just don't understand it's purpose.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

pat_smith1969 said:


> The Tech 6 advertises that it can do both DC locos and DCC.. can't all DCC controllers do DC locos (one at a time obviously)?


 At one time most DCC controllers were able to run [one] DC loco .. this was apparantly to help ease new DCC users into that system by still allowing them to run a DC loco before they bought a decoder, or decoder equipped loco ...

Now current DCC lcontrollers are not _all_ able to do this any more, an exact answer as to whether any particular brand / model of DCC system will be able to do DC can likely be found on their respective web sites


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Have a read of this, it might explain things for you.
http://rrmodelcraftsman.com/reviews/cm_extra_mrc_tech6.php


----------



## Rob62 (Dec 10, 2016)

Unfortunately the tech 6 can't run more than one B.L.I. loco at a time because it doesn't supply enough power. That was the whole idea behind it, to run up to six locos from one controller at a time. They offered a more powerful version to do the job but Im not sure if its still available. I have one and love it.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Rob62 said:


> Unfortunately the tech 6 can't run more than one B.L.I. loco at a time because it doesn't supply enough power. That was the whole idea behind it, to run up to six locos from one controller at a time. They offered a more powerful version to do the job but Im not sure if its still available. I have one and love it.


Well, in fairness, one at a time is what you get with DC. If you have block control to run more than one loco, you need a power pack for each block. The theory is that you'd need more than one Tech 6 for more than one loco. I don't ever recall hearing that the Tech 6 was ever intended to operate multiple locos at the same time, but I don't claim to be an expert.

The idea behind the unit is that more and more locos are being sold with sound and DCC. The Tech 6 is intended to allow users to enjoy the sound features without needing to upgrade to DCC. Most decoders today are "dual mode", so they can operate in either DC or DCC.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It seems to me that the unit has a serious limitation in
that it can only control locomotives with a decoder 
address of 3. That, of course, means that unless you
are consisting, you can only control one locomotive on
the tracks at a time. All address 3 locos on the track
would run without individual control the way I read the
posted review.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

DonR said:


> It seems to me that the unit has a serious limitation in
> that it can only control locomotives with a decoder
> address of 3. That, of course, means that unless you
> are consisting, you can only control one locomotive on
> ...


But remember that it's not intended to be DCC, but DC. If you want to call the fact that it isn't DCC a serious limitation, fine, but I don't think many DC folks would agree with you. 

You can't select which of multiple locos you control on _ANY_ DC controller -- send DC power to the track, and all locos in that block will move.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

CT

You're the MRC guru around here. 
Do you think DC people would find
value in it?
Can you explain it more fully?
As the OP initially mentioned, or
asked, what is it's purpose? How is it an improvement
over a DCC controller? Is there a price
advantage? I can see that it permits
the operation of DC locos but sort of runs A DCC loco
with decoder address of ONLY #3.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Well, I know MRC's DCC products. Not so much this.

The key to understanding the Tech 6 is to remember that it is DC. The ONLY thing it brings to the table that DC doesn't is some limited ability to program decoders AND the ability to fully utilize the sounds. It is not intended for use on a DCC layout. If you want DCC, get it. If you're just starting out, or have only a few locos to convert, you'd be much better off going DCC. The product is positioned between DC and DCC, providng a little more capability than DC, without being DCC. 

Imagine you have a large, well established layout and do not wish to convert it to DCC. Not that I, personally, can conceive of why you wouldn't, but I think you have to admit that there are a bunch of them out there. You only want to operate one loco at a time. The Tech 6 allows you to use a sound equipped DCC loco instead a DC one, and take full advantage of its sound features, without delving into the mysteries and complexity of DCC. It costs about half what MRC's cheapest full featured system (Prodigy Express2) costs, although as in DC you'd need one per track block.

Personally, I'd go DCC, but lots of people don't want to. I was just posting in a thread a few weeks ago with a guy who just wanted sound, no DCC, but didn't want the "automatic" sounds that a basic DC power pack would provide.


----------



## Rob62 (Dec 10, 2016)

DonR said:


> It seems to me that the unit has a serious limitation in
> that it can only control locomotives with a decoder
> address of 3. That, of course, means that unless you
> are consisting, you can only control one locomotive on
> ...


No. You can run 6 dcc locos at a time when there addressed a number 1 thru 6. So 6 locos going at once, different speeds, directions but only one being under immediate control at any time. As I stated before though unless you opt for the more powerful version those heavy drawing BLI steamers will shut down the operation.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Rob62 said:


> No. You can run 6 dcc locos at a time when there addressed a number 1 thru 6. So 6 locos going at once, different speeds, directions but only one being under immediate control at any time. As I stated before though unless you opt for the more powerful version those heavy drawing BLI steamers will shut down the operation.


Well, you have one, so I'm sure you know better. I have read all the documentation quickly, and didn't see this feature, although it does have a section on recalling loco numbers, my interpretation (perhaps colored by me thinking it can only run one at a time) is that this was to store previously saved loco numbers to avoid having to re-enter.

I did chat with the MRC guys at the Amherst show a couple of years ago, and don't recall any mention of being able to run multiple locos. Of course, my powers of recall are fading with age.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Rob62 said:


> No. You can run 6 dcc locos at a time when there addressed a number 1 thru 6. So 6 locos going at once, different speeds, directions but only one being under immediate control at any time. As I stated before though unless you opt for the more powerful version those heavy drawing BLI steamers will shut down the operation.


'If this is correct it would surely obviate the need for DCC.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I have solved the mystery. The Tech 6 walkaround add-on DOES allow the operation of multiple locos, but the base unit doesn't.

And rather than obviating the need for DCC, by the time you've purchased all that, you're well past the cost of the far more capable Prodigy Express2, their entry level unit, not to mention the limited function Explorer, which actually looks like a stripped down Tech 6.


----------



## Rob62 (Dec 10, 2016)

oops,I forgot to mention the need for the handheld. B.T.W ,I just got an MTH penn. PA A and B units with sound and smoke. The tech 6 craps out trying to run both! The more powerful version tech 6 has no problem. I like these engines, their smooth runners and the smoke looks great. $249 trainworld!


----------

